# Lookie What I Made!



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I know quite a few of you already make this, but wow easy and I am super happy with how this turned out! First time making so easy I did 2 batches!! Hopefully this will be something that I can keep around that sells well 
Anyway had to share!!!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Have I not seen this before? This same post? Oh, LOL! FB.

Good for you, Lynn!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice! I recently switched to the frosted clear tubes (had been using solid white) but I'm not happy with my white labels now. What kind of label will you put on it?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Cindy- lol shhhhh not quite the same post. Or at least I don't think lol!!!! maybe though!

Kathy, I planned to use the white avery labels since I don't really have another way to make them. I am actually worried about them being to big for the tubes.... I planned to work on it tomorrow though, I will let you know what I think. Course if you have any helpful ideas I'm all ears 

Lynn


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

yaye! I always use the waterproof labels for them. Check out Elements- I haven't used them but have heard several people say they loved them. They are pre cut.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

How did you keep the tops of the balm all rounded? Mine always *cave* in. :/


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Those are really nice. Next batch I'm going with the clear tubes. Last ones were white and then I had a tester out for each so people could smell them. I think the clear will sell better. I got the lip tube labels from online labels. They will send you FREE samples. I got a couple different kinds. One will wrap the whole tube, even the top and has a perforation around the cap area. This keeps people from opening it. The other one covers the tube up to the top. You buy lip tube strinks and put over those. They cover to the top of the cap. The shrinks I got from aroma haven.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I love my onlinelabels labels for lip balms!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anyone poured the lipbalm tubes that are extra large? Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't they have a pouring tray for those now? I love my regular lip balm tray- I thought I saw a large one and was thinking of using it for hard lotion tubes.


----------

